# Peptides....GHRP-6 & CJC-1293



## djflipnautikz (Apr 1, 2011)

OK So i have about 10 vials  of GHRP-6  & CJC-1293.

I plan on dosing while on my current cycle One time before bed time just  to see how it is @ 100mcg cjc-1293 & 150mcg GHRP-6

once i finish my CYCLE i will be dosing the SAME however just 3 - 4  times a day.

My questions are as follows:

1. how long is the PEPTIDE POWDER good for, w/o reconstitution?
        a. do i have to keep it in the freezer or something?

2. When i dose during the day, i dont want to take the vials with me, as i am working and don't want to store them in the WORK  FRIDGE!.
       a. So i was thinking of putting them in separate sterile vials, and when its time to pin just draw them out into one syringe so my question  is,

How long after i take it out of the fridge will it stay good for NOT  COLD?

is it like hcg  that if it gets to Room Temp it is gone bad?

And is there any benifits of taking the Peps DURING CYCLE?


----------



## kbtoy31 (Apr 1, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> OK So i have about 10 vials  of GHRP-6  & CJC-1293.
> 
> I plan on dosing while on my current cycle One time before bed time just  to see how it is @ 100mcg cjc-1293 & 150mcg GHRP-6
> 
> ...




good luck bro' hope this answered some of your questions. There is a ton of info out there just make sure to get it from a good source. I'm not trying to pimp another board but at profmuscle in the peptides section the sticky by datbtrue is a really good read. long but well worth it.


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 1, 2011)

Won't 3-4 times a day be overkill. Also what is ur age? The older you are the more noticeable results with GHRHs and GHRPs. What are you running on ur cycle? You should make a log in the research chemical area! Good luck bro


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 1, 2011)

kbtoy31 said:


> good luck bro' hope this answered some of your questions. There is a ton of info out there just make sure to get it from a good source. I'm not trying to pimp another board but at profmuscle in the peptides section the sticky by datbtrue is a really good read. long but well worth it.



AWESOME! that really helped. Only thing conflicting that i read was that not to mix the two until right before the shot because together too long they would not last.

ANYONE can confirm or deny this? and maybe list a source?



Dr. Tox said:


> Won't 3-4 times a day be overkill. Also what is ur age? The older you are the more noticeable results with GHRHs and GHRPs. What are you running on ur cycle? You should make a log in the research chemical area! Good luck bro



I am 25yrs old. I am on a 16 wk cycle of Test e @ 500mg/wk, and will be on winny for the last 6 weeks of my cycle @ 50mg/ ed.

I am mostly using the peps for PCT to keep as much as my gains as possible. but if it will help during cycle, i will start sooner i have enough to last through PCT anyways if i start now.

I am also using it for appetite increase which i need help on.

and 3x a day is the norm for BB's. Once a day before bed is for Anti-Aging Benifits


----------



## kbtoy31 (Apr 1, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> AWESOME! that really helped. Only thing conflicting that i read was that not to mix the two until right before the shot because together too long they would not last.
> 
> ANYONE can confirm or deny this? and maybe list a source?
> 
> ...



Yeah the cjc-1293 will  degrade quicker once mixed with the ghrp bc it is more fragile but I don't know if there would be that much of a difference if u had it sitting for a 4 or 5 hours.  ya know. And yes 3 times a day is a bb'in dose, just make sure u eat enough and spread them out like every 3-4 hours doing it four times a day


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 1, 2011)

kbtoy31 said:


> Yeah the cjc-1293 will  degrade quicker once mixed with the ghrp bc it is more fragile but I don't know if there would be that much of a difference if u had it sitting for a 4 or 5 hours.  ya know. And yes 3 times a day is a bb'in dose, just make sure u eat enough and spread them out like every 3-4 hours doing it four times a day



i am going to stick with 3 times a day, and eating alot with ghrp-6 i dont think is going to be a problem.

If i do it 3 times a day it would be one at 6am, one at 6pm and one at like 10 or 11...


----------



## stylus187 (Apr 1, 2011)

kbtoy31 said:


> Yeah the cjc-1293 will degrade quicker once mixed with the ghrp bc it is more fragile but I don't know if there would be that much of a difference if u had it sitting for a 4 or 5 hours. ya know. And yes 3 times a day is a bb'in dose, just make sure u eat enough and spread them out like every 3-4 hours doing it four times a day


 
 3 x a day is the way to go. Trust Me!!! My friend, be prepared to eat the entire fridge. If you dont want to eat everything in sight, go with Ipam.

pt2. I would keep my peps in fridge, not the freezer, I believe the frost and thaw cycle, could harm a pep, especially the igf family. People will disagree with statement, but this is my opinion.

pt.3 Post cyclye IGF is the way to go, the other peps are great, but Igf is what you want.
pt4. After you finish your igf cycle, I would run a ghrp- cjc- combo to restore your natural levels back to par. Im not saying this is what you must do, Im just giving you another idea. Best wishes!!!


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 1, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> 3 x a day is the way to go. Trust Me!!! My friend, be prepared to eat the entire fridge. If you dont want to eat everything in sight, go with Ipam.
> 
> pt2. I would keep my peps in fridge, not the freezer, I believe the frost and thaw cycle, could harm a pep, especially the igf family. People will disagree with statement, but this is my opinion.
> 
> ...




Does IGF have to be injected into the muscle or subq?

and can you run all three at the same time or just either or?

i only pin in my glutes and really havnt moved to pinning in anything else.


----------

